# Schnur für Makrele



## Canyon73 (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir noch folgende geflochtene Schnur gefunden, siehe Anhang (0,36mm , 50 LB) und fahre im Juni zur Nordsee. Kuttertour auf Makrele.
Kann ich die Schnur für Makrele verwenden?
Zur Zeit ist geplant, dass wir 1x im Jahr eine Kuttertour machen. Ich habe eine Salzwasserfeste Rolle und Meeresrute. Ich möchte da am Anfang auch keine Unsummen investieren.

Ich freue mich über jeden Ratschlag.

MfG Marc


----------



## offense80 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Zum Makrelenangeln würde ich KEINE geflochtene Schnur verwenden. Zum einen zu schade darum, da du oft Tüddel mit den Nachbarn haben wirst und dann Unmengen an Schnur jedes mal verlieren KANNST, und dann puffert die geflochtene Schnur auch nicht so gut bzw gar nicht ab und du verlierst zu viele Makrelen, die eh schon leicht vom Haken fallen. Ich würde dir zu einer GUT SICHTBAREN monofilen Schnur raten, die du schon günstig bekommen kannst. 

Und ich sehe gerade die Schnurstärke der geflochtenen auf dem Bild......damit kannst du ja schon fast den weißen Hai müde drillen..... die vergiss ganz schnell


----------



## Fidde (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Gehen tut das. Die Makrelen am Paternoster bekämpfen sich gegenseitig und schwimmen so durcheinander, dass du gut auf die Dehnung von Mono verzichten kannst. Pack doch noch eine Spule 40er Mono als Ersatz ein. Zur Not kannst Du dann auf dem Kutter neu bespulen.


----------



## hans albers (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

moin

also ne mono in 35 oder 40 er (200m)
kostet heutzutage ja nun nicht die welt,

am besten ne farbige für kutter/nordsee.


----------



## Canyon73 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann werde ich mir eine gut sichtbare Mono aufziehen.

Gruss Marc


----------



## thomas19 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Ich hatte immer ne 0,45iger Dorschsehne zum M.angeln drauf. 5 Makos machen ganz schön Betrieb. Als Blei ein 150g-Birnenblei unten am Paternoster dran. Etwas weiter westlich nimmt man auch mal ein 200g-Blei. Die Rute ne 2,40m mit 100g-250g Wurfgewicht, länger muss die nicht sein! Und ne stabile salzwasserfeste Rolle! Ich hatte ne Penn Power Graph 5 die 6000er.
500-600g Rollengewicht sind ideal, so stabil muss die Rolle sein. Und alles bezahlbare Ware nehmen, zum M.angeln reicht was Preiswertes. Ich war von Büsum aus.
Thomas


----------



## Jan1982 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Hi Thomas, warst Du schon öfters von Büsum los? Trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken, das mal auszuprobieren... Frage mich ob das da auch spontan klappen kann, zum Beispiel unter der Woche. Oder ist der Kutter eigentlich immer ausgebucht?


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Moin Jan 
Klicke einfach mal die Homepage von der MS Blauort an . Du kannst direkt bei Egbert auf dem Kutter anrufen und Plätze reservieren .


----------



## thomas19 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Hallo Jan,
unter der Woche wirst du bestimmt noch Plätze bekommen, am Wochenende wirds jetzt schwieriger, da die Kehrheim2 jetzt als "Rügenland" von Rügen aus fährt. Ruf am Besten in den nächsten Tagen bei Egbert (MS Blauort) an . Wenn Du nicht so seefest bist, nimm Dir was gegen Seekrankheit mit z.B. Tabletten o. Kaugummi! Und bei Fahrtbeginn einnehmen. Es schaukelt ganz schön auf der Nordsee! Wenn ich mitfuhr, gings erst an St. Peter Ording vorbei und dann Ri. Helgoland. 
Ach so, vor der Verwendung von Pilkern in der Deutschen Bucht wird abgeraten, weil man damit meist an den Unterwasserpflanzen hängen bleibt! Wenn man den Pilker als Beschwerung nutzen will, dann besser den Drilling aushängen. Wenn man es unbedingt auf Dorsch in der D. Bucht versuchen will, aus Neugier o. warum auch immer, dann das Paternoster gegen 1-2 Gummifische am Seitenarm austauschen! Mit Paternoster fängt man auch ab u. zu einen Dorsch, meist aber Untermaßige. Insgesamt sind in der D. Bucht die Dorsche meist kleiner u. seltener.
Viel Spaß und Petri Heil!


----------



## Jan1982 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Schnur für Makrele*

Danke für den Tipp! Mal schaun ob ich im Juli mal nen Tag frei kriege ;-)


----------

